# Confused, appaloosa? or not when gray?



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He is gray. the dappling is just him getting lighter. The color or pattern would not dictate weather he is an appy or not and gray trumps all colors (is dominant).


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He is grey. Aside from that, yes, appaloosa can be there at the same time as grey - both the colouring and the breed. However, he has no characteristics of the colour - white scelera, mottled skin, striped hooves. So if he is an appaloosa, it is a non-characteristic example of the breed.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

one of my friends appys looked just like him!! and he was a purebred appy!


----------



## b7afonso (Apr 2, 2014)

That's great thanks guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

There are two classifications of appaloosa- coloration and breed. 

Color-wise, your horse is gray. Gray will cover any base color/pattern he was originally, though it doesn't sound like he inherited any of the appaloosa characteristics anyway. If you're curious, you can do a DNA test to see if he carries the "leopard complex" gene associated with appaloosa coloration.

If one of his parents was a registered appaloosa (breed), then he is an appaloosa cross whether he carries the appaloosa pattern genes or not.

If he didn't come from registered appaloosa stock, then I'd say no, he's not an appaloosa, even if one parent was appaloosa in color pattern, since he doesn't have any of the appy characteristics and cannot be traced back to the appaloosa breed registry.

Either way, he looks like a cute horse! I'm very fond of gray horses, especially in that dapple gray stage!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If he does not have registered parents, he cannot be registered as Appaloosa.
I don't know what registry they told you to get him registered with. 
I agree he is a pretty dappled grey.


----------

